#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-22
<keffie_jayx> hello all
<trinikrono> goodmornings :D
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1186/detail/ release party has been added to the LD 
<keffie_jayx> Daviey: ping
<Daviey> keffie_jayx: hola
<keffie_jayx> Daviey: I have som django code to include in LD. It involves random publichs to twitter, identica or facebook. Who could I talk to
<keffie_jayx> status updates 
<keffie_jayx> publishing random pulled eventos from next events
<Daviey> keffie_jayx: mhall119, cjohnston and nigelb are all good chaps.
<Daviey> keffie_jayx: I would have a demo site people can sniff it at, and get a branch ready :)
<keffie_jayx> I send an email to the list asking what would be less intrussive 
<keffie_jayx> Daviey: testing involves having accounts or pages on facebook twitter and identica
<cjohnston> keffie_jayx: the best way to do it would be to propose a merge.. and if you have a demo site.. how similar is it to what is already on LD?
<mhall119> Daviey: lies
<cjohnston> and, just contact mhall119 
<mhall119> :P
<keffie_jayx> It really does not add that much in the interface
<keffie_jayx> it is all done under the hood adding some variables in local_settings.py
<Daviey> cjohnston: did you just repeat what i said? :)
<keffie_jayx> and running some commands in cron
<cjohnston> Daviey: you said ton contact me.. so I said my response.. which may have been yours :-P
<Daviey> pah
<keffie_jayx> ok
<keffie_jayx> quick poll while you are all here
 * Daviey poll vaults outta here.
<keffie_jayx> does it make sense to have events published regurlarly to twitter identica facebook if so with what frequency?
<keffie_jayx> every hour?
<Daviey> keffie_jayx: duplicate announcements?
<cjohnston> wait.. its going to those venues, not displaying stuff on our site from those venues... hmm..
<cjohnston> i on that topic, I'd bring it up in the ML.. sorry.. I misread the idea.. i dunno
<keffie_jayx> Is there a LocoDirectory Twitter account with annoucements?
<keffie_jayx> Daviey: I am sorry I misunderstood
<cjohnston> I think there kinda is, but its rarely used. mhall119 could speak to that
<keffie_jayx> ahhh see, I was not aware of it, How did I miss it... :S
<keffie_jayx> thanks guys I will speak to mhall119 then...
<mhall119> there's a status.net account, I'm not sure about twitter
<Daviey> keffie_jayx: a diff might help explain your idea ;)
<Daviey> Geeks tend to grok proof of concept code better than explaing stuff :)
<keffie_jayx> Daviey: got it :)
<keffie_jayx> mhall119: wait, http://identi.ca/locodirectory
<keffie_jayx> there is a hashtag that gets fed to the front page
<mhall119> right, that's independent of any accounts
<keffie_jayx> I am talking about LD posting to twitter
<keffie_jayx> example Status Update
<mhall119> keffie_jayx: correct
<mhall119> which means we'll need a twitter account if we don't already have one
<mhall119> !lococouncil do you guys have an official twitter account?
<mhall119> !loco-council
<mhall119> the heck....where's our bot?
<keffie_jayx> This would go to identi.ca @LoCoDirectory Event: "Ubuntu Global Jam - Quito 2011" Sat Sep 3rd, register here: http://urltoeventiinLD...
<keffie_jayx> now to test this I would need to set up accounts and pages in facebook... also register an app on behalf of the ubuntu community in twitter and facebook. identica does not require it
<keffie_jayx> the code is no issue here
<keffie_jayx> we would only need the accounts and fb page ready and test
<keffie_jayx> Does that make sense?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> do you need a user account for twitter, as well as registering an app?
<keffie_jayx> yes
<keffie_jayx> it would be better if we register the one we are going to use
<keffie_jayx> we would need and email linking to the account
<keffie_jayx> if you want, we can test this on some bogus account with some bogus email
<keffie_jayx> but it'll double the work imho
<keffie_jayx> well 
<keffie_jayx> gotta head out
<keffie_jayx> let me know what you think... I mean to work on this tonight
<czajkowski> mhall119: nope 
<czajkowski> we don't and I for one don't want one, if the others do fine. but there is nothing we need to use a council twitter ac for imo
<czajkowski> we all use locoteams tag which was a better idea 
<mhall119> czajkowski: okay, I just wanted to check, since we will need one for keffie_jayx's code
<czajkowski> mhall119: you can ask the others, 
<czajkowski> I feel we have enough in the blog tbh 
<czajkowski> and we have loco contacts lists
<czajkowski> having yet another place to post to is no a good idea 
<mhall119> czajkowski: keffie_jayx's code will automatically publish news about events from LD, no human intervention needed
<czajkowski> I guess not up to me 
<czajkowski> ask loco contacts what they want :)
<keffie_jayx> czajkowski: I feel it would be beneficial for the LoCo Directory to spread the word on events automagicaly on social networks
<czajkowski> keffie_jayx: we already do though. 
<czajkowski> and each team has their own accounts
<keffie_jayx> czajkowski: manually?
<czajkowski> I do feel you are duplicating things and then people are missing stuff 
<czajkowski> keffie_jayx: most locos have their own accounts 
<keffie_jayx> That does not necesarily mean they spread the word 
<keffie_jayx> and besides before the LD came about, people promoted their events and had registration separate
<czajkowski> keffie_jayx: I know many people follow the @ubuntuie either by following or doing a search 
<czajkowski> we post to identi.ca and twitter jut for the sake of identi;ca but few are  on there
<keffie_jayx> czajkowski: and @ubuntuie is probably one of the best examples of a locoteam with regards spreading the word
<keffie_jayx> czajkowski: but this is not always the case
<czajkowski> keffie_jayx: nothing stopping you doing what you want for the LD, as mhall119 said create a LD dev ac 
<keffie_jayx> also consider the idea of having all streams reminding the world how cool we are and how big we are
<czajkowski> and od it that way 
<czajkowski> *do 
<keffie_jayx> czajkowski: right, thanks
<czajkowski> keffie_jayx: you don't need my permission to do stuff
<czajkowski> I'm just saying I don't want to have to monitor or check another account
<czajkowski> and the #locoteams tags work well
<czajkowski> dont want the LD being spammed either 
<czajkowski> if 14 or more people start to add events on one day, the LD will be messy looking 
<keffie_jayx> czajkowski: but we I work, I kinda wan't to make sure what I mean to do makes sense
<keffie_jayx> codingwise, I need to be on the same pages as most devs here
<keffie_jayx> czajkowski: it won't spam if you don't follow the account...
<keffie_jayx> czajkowski: it won't replace the #locoteams hashtag. It is a completelly different task
<czajkowski> keffie_jayx: so what is the point of creating another ac if you have to follow it ?
<keffie_jayx> czajkowski: because it needs to work the way twitter works
<czajkowski> I dont know what you're trying to do if not get people to follow yet another @ubuntu ac when teams already use their own 
<czajkowski> I mean I dont need to know what a team outside of my country is doing I can look at the LD site and see 
<czajkowski> I dont want my twitter ac full of events I wont be attending either 
<keffie_jayx> czajkowski: that is a bit closed minded I think... but that's just me
<czajkowski> it's not 
<czajkowski> it's being realistic 
<czajkowski> I'm not gonna follow something that tweets events that I wont be going to 
<czajkowski> it makes no sense 
<czajkowski> sorry 
<keffie_jayx> but me as a member of the community would like to learn about events in other parts of the world. and reshare them, maybe even learn from them and start our own
<keffie_jayx> ripple effect a bit...
<keffie_jayx> drive traffic to events in LD
<czajkowski> I guess we have different views 
<czajkowski> sorry 
<keffie_jayx> yes
<czajkowski> I just dont want my twitter stream full of stuff I cannot attend
<czajkowski> I can just click on the LD and on events
<czajkowski> and see global events
<czajkowski> or I can follow an idividual teams ac 
<keffie_jayx> maybe we need someone to check this for us...
<keffie_jayx> mhall119: what do you think...
<keffie_jayx> czajkowski: or List them... not follow them
<keffie_jayx> but that depens on how you use twitter
<czajkowski> exactly
<mhall119> czajkowski: if you follow the ubuntu-ie twitter account, and someone tweets with @ubuntu-ie, does it show in your stream?
 * mhall119 isn't a big twitter user
<czajkowski> yes
<mhall119> ok, so if we have a team's twitter account name, we can just put it in tweets about that team's events
<mhall119> so you don't have to follow @LoCoDirectory
<czajkowski> that'd be good 
<czajkowski> would mean a person wouldn't get tweets about a b c d e f g h events which have nothing to do with them 
<mhall119> unless they wanted to
<mhall119> so, best of both
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> though I really cannot see any reason why you would tbh 
<mhall119> some people get obsessed with Ubuntu
<mhall119> end up in ever IRC channel that matched #ubuntu*
 * mhall119 looks at nigelb 
<czajkowski> yeah... 
<czajkowski> no comment so 
<mhall119> besides, we can't post anything to twitter without an account, so it's got to be done
<nigelb> hey, my ubuntu channels are few.
<mhall119> for large values of "few"
<nigelb> I have huge numbers of others
<keffie_jayx> share buttons on the events page is another way of spreading the word
<nigelb> keffie_jayx: I like tha :)
<nigelb> *that
<keffie_jayx> but we would need design, and decide which share plugins available in django we can use
<czajkowski> ideally if you create an event
<czajkowski> then click tweet this 
<czajkowski> or post to FB or twitter would be a nicer way of getting the word out
<czajkowski> or ideally the bug I logged ages ago 
<czajkowski> post to mailing list :) 
<mhall119> czajkowski: only if I can put LEP #.... in the ML subject
<mhall119> ;)
<keffie_jayx> you bug report was tag as a wont fix at some point?
<keffie_jayx> ok
<nigelb> JFDI is our motto. We don't stop anyone going with JFDI for a lot of things. :)
<mhall119> you know what I'd love?  If we would stop getting MemoryErrors on cranberry >:(
<keffie_jayx> mhall119: what version of django is LD currently using?
 * keffie_jayx is kinda living on the edge :S
<mhall119> 1.1.2 I believe
<nigelb> mhall119: me too.
<mhall119> keffie_jayx: there's a requirements.txt that'll setup the correct virtualenv for development and testing
<mhall119> or you can use the Makefile
<nigelb> mhall119: could you also re-review the % problem branch?
<mhall119> nigelb: did you fix it?
<nigelb> mhall119: yeah, i resubmitted it.
<keffie_jayx> .. ok I'm off to code czajkowski mhall119 nigelb cjohnston Daviey thanks
<mhall119> nigelb: the % problem really, really needs test cases
<mhall119> np keffie_jayx, thanks for being a part ofit
<mhall119> again, I should so
<mhall119> say
<czajkowski> which bug was tagged as wont fix ?
<nigelb> mhall119: hhm,okay.
<czajkowski> mhall119: ??
<mhall119> czajkowski: I don't know which bug
 * mhall119 is cleaning up summit bugs atm
 * nigelb hugs mhall119 
<czajkowski> mhall119: the one about mail teams when an event is created?
<mhall119> czajkowski: I see bug 538177, which was marked as wishlist
<mhall119> and bug 806262, which was undecided, but I just marked as wishlist
<mhall119> I don't see any bug about sending emails that's "Won't Fix"
<czajkowski> aye 
<czajkowski> mhall119: if I wanted to create 2 maybe 3 at a push static pages on the LD under the loco council or somewhere clearer how would I do it ?
<mhall119> czajkowski: right now, either add it to our bzr tree, or attack the text you want to a bug for us to add it, I haven't added the functionality yet to wiki-like content management
<mhall119> s/attack/attach/
<mhall119> though  either would work I suppose
<czajkowski> nods 
<czajkowski> ok when it's ready I'll poke you
<czajkowski> want to remove making it easy to add content to it 
<czajkowski> I dont want it filling up like the wiki pages
<czajkowski> trawling through oodles of pages that are so out of date 
<mhall119> czajkowski: the ability to add content will be restricted to LD devs and LC members
<mhall119> that was the intent anyway
<mhall119> for the first round
<czajkowski> nods 
<czajkowski> Makes sense tbh 
<czajkowski> otherwise it'll get crowded with duff
<mhall119> there was a suggesetion to allow teams to add pages under their areas, but that would be a second phase
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-23
<alex_mayorga> Hello all! I'd like to organize UGJ in my city, can someone please guide me?
<alex_mayorga> jono: perhaps?
<jono> alex_mayorga, hey
<jono> just pick a venue, choose a date and tell your friends :-)
<alex_mayorga> I see, how do I list the event at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1011/detail/ ?
<alex_mayorga> I'm in Mexico, but DF is really far away
<jono> alex_mayorga, is  your loco listed on loco.ubuntu.com/teams ?
<alex_mayorga> It was my understanding I was part of #ubuntu-mx
<alex_mayorga> but seems I'm no more
<alex_mayorga> I re-applied for membership couple of days ago
<jono> alex_mayorga, if you are a member of a team that is on loco.ubuntu.com/teams then you can click the Add Event button to add it
<alex_mayorga> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mx/+members#proposed
<jono> alex_mayorga, cool
<alex_mayorga> would wait another couple of days and see if they approve me
<jono> ok so you just need to get approved
<jono> and then you can add your event to the loco directory
<alex_mayorga> jono: can you add Mexico here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamRegions
<alex_mayorga> with "Each team should cover a state in Mexico"
<alex_mayorga> my country is almost as big as complete Europe IIRC
<alex_mayorga> jono: add a link to http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_3166-2:MX perhaps
<alex_mayorga> focusing all activities in DF won't do much good in the long run IMHO 
<jono> alex_mayorga, you should email loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com to discuss the regions
<jono> they can help
<alex_mayorga> jono: thanks! will do
<bakiam> hello guys
<SergioMeneses> bakiam, hi...
<bakiam> whats on goings
<SergioMeneses> bakiam, I'm working... 
<bakiam> ya 
<bakiam> i want to know about on your work
<SergioMeneses> bakiam, "ya" ... DO you speak Spanish?
<bakiam> i want to participate in ubuntu team
<bakiam> no i canl't
<bakiam> i can speak english only
<SergioMeneses> bakiam, I see... where you from?
<bakiam> ya i am from kathmandu 
<SergioMeneses> bakiam, :O great
<bakiam> ya i want to know about ubuntu personal 
<SergioMeneses> bakiam, if you need more information, please visit #ubuntu :D 
<bakiam> ok
<SergioMeneses> bakiam, oks... I see you
<bakiam> ya
<bakiam> hey i fell bore
<bakiam> on them
<bakiam> on what work are u busy
<SergioMeneses> bakiam, sysadmin
<bakiam> ya
<bakiam> great
<bakiam> i want to know why ubuntu wont put sound plugin in  pre-installed  iso file of ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> bakiam, I don't know... really
<bakiam> ya are u a ubuntu members na
<SergioMeneses> bakiam, yes.. 
<SergioMeneses> bakiam, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<bakiam> ya
<bakiam> on what language you make programme for ubuntu?
<bakiam> ok 
<bakiam> and can you give me a facebook link so that we could have contact further
<bakiam> ok byeee
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Evening :)
<keffie_jayx> mhall119: how is it different to have pages on a wiki... ? share em o LD
<keffie_jayx> mhall119: I was looking at sharethis, I am only concerned at the implications of having non free software mixed with LD with the licence we have... 
<keffie_jayx> http://sharethis.com/
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> Do you know of a locally-hostable project which allows me to host a call-in radio-show online? (through a website only)
<popey> AlecTaylor: mumble
<h00k> so, I have 4 bots in our LoCo channel (#ubuntu-us-wi)
<h00k> we, we have
<h00k> are they all really necessary/
<serfus> we as well have something like this
<serfus> for some reason locobot keeps returning 
<h00k> we have locobot_2, lubotu1, ubuntulo12, ubuntulo1
<h00k> which of these...or should I check in #ubuntu-irc
<AlecTaylor> popey: But web-interface?
<h00k> checking elsewhere
<popey> AlecTaylor: web interface to what?
<AlecTaylor> <Click to call-in>
<AlecTaylor> (Flash or Java based)
<popey> pass
<serfus> h00k, only one log bot is needed, and we don't use any of the ubottu clone, as they don't speak our language.
<serfus> h00k, it's really up to you which bots to use
<serfus> we had our own bot made + one for meetings
<serfus> it's about your team needs
<AlecTaylor> popey: ?
<jpds> h00k: I thought the locobots were phased out?
<h00k> jpds: yeah...I wasn't sure, I thought so
<h00k> jpds: I'm not sure what one of them to keep, and how to get rid of the others
<h00k> If I just /part them, or of whoever maintains them takes #ubuntu-us-wi off the autojoin list, etc.
<popey> AlecTaylor: what?
<AlecTaylor> yes
 * popey gives up
<jpds> Quite.
<nigelb> popey: I don't blame you.
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> I had a similar experience yesterday
<cprofitt> dejavu
<cprofitt> popey: how are ya doing?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-24
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<carlixlinux> no hay algun lugar donde ensenen linux gratis?
<SergioMeneses> carlixlinux, saludos...
<SergioMeneses> en internet hay muchos sitios
<carlixlinux> te dN DIPLOMA O ALO?
<carlixlinux> te dan diploma o algo?
<carlixlinux> estaria bueno que en uruguay ensenasen linux gratis en lugar de windows como se hace actualmente en los liceos
<SergioMeneses> carlixlinux, deberias preguntar en #ubuntu-uy ese es el canal de ubuntu-uruguay
<carlixlinux> como hago?
<SergioMeneses> escribe "join #ubuntu-uy" sin comillas y das enter
<SergioMeneses> digo: "/join #ubuntu-uy"
<SergioMeneses> con el /
<carlixlinux> muchas gracias
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-25
<dholbach> good morning
<turkmen> Dear all, Could you please help me with some proxy issue
<turkmen> dear Locobot
<turkmen> keffie_jayx
<turkmen> welcome
<keffie_jayx> gee thanks... :S
<keffie_jayx> :)
<turkmen> :-)
<turkmen> I have some couple of questions
<keffie_jayx> go ahead
<turkmen> claudio
<turkmen> hello
<turkmen> welcome back
<turkmen> two hour ago I install NOD32 to my ubuntu, and try to update virus base, write in setting proxy IT and authorization
<turkmen> but not update
<turkmen> keffie_jayx, help
<keffie_jayx> turkmen: sorry, but support channel is #ubuntu
<keffie_jayx> turkmen: I also no nothing of nod32, 
<keffie_jayx> make sure you join #ubuntu for support
<turkmen> kefie: thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-26
<dholbach> good morning
<snap-l> Hello, what's the best way to change the contact on the loco directory for the Michigan Team?
<daker> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> snap-l: get a team admin to log into ld, they can change it
<snap-l> It is changed in LD
<snap-l> er, launchpad
<mhall119> launchpad doesn't have a field for contact person
<snap-l> OK, thanks. :)
<head_victim> Does anyone have a contact in the Myanmar team? They've just destroyed our front page on the wiki because I think they were going to copy it to make their own but never actually copied it. Their irc channel is empty
<head_victim> Ah well, changes reverted emails sent. No real harm done :)
<mhall119> hurray for wiki versioning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-27
<cjohnston> !loco-council
<ubot4> Factoid 'loco-council' not found
<cjohnston> !lc
<ubot4> Factoid 'lc' not found
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> paultag: itnet7 czajkowski ummmm et al... Can you guys please talk to the Tunisian LoCo Team.. It appears that a bunch of their members are adding stuff to the home page of the wiki for an event.. Take a look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=diff&rev1=156&rev2=157
<nigelb> cjohnston: btw, there's no hyphen in the factoid. I think.
<YoBoY> we need more factoids for the loco council, it's not the first time people try to find the right "word"
<cjohnston> tsimpson: ^^
<locodir-user> buires aides
<czajkowski> gsh do i comr back to multiple pings over a factoid spelling!!!
<mhall119> czajkowski: cjohnston had an actual loco-team issue
<avendata> hola 
<avendata> Alguien me podria decir, como puedo ser parte del equipos de desarrollo 
<mhall119> !es | avendata 
<ubot4> avendata: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
 * mhall119 hopes that was spanish and not portuguese
<avendata> gracias ubot4
<mhall119> no gracias por mhall119? es no bueno :(
<mhall119> I bet that really sucks in translation
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-28
<czajkowski> mhall119: perhaps, but on 10 days hols, you should see the pings I get 
<czajkowski> :/
<celioandalicia> hello?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-20
 * nigelb waves back at pleia2 
<dholbach> good morning
<raju> dholbach:  good morning , how are you /
<dholbach> hi raju
<dholbach> good good - how are you?
<raju> dholbach:  yeah me too :) 
<trickyj> !ronney
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ronney' not found
<trickyj> !huats
<ubot2`> Factoid 'huats' not found
<huats> trickyj: can I help you ?
<trickyj> Yes buddy have u seen ronney around ?
<huats> nope
<huats> sorry
<trickyj> thanks man .. 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-23
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> buenas tardes a todos, desde cojedes le mandamos un caluroso saludo :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-24
<locodir-user_> hola
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-25
<herve-pat-x> allo
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-19
<Tm_T> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-20
<dholbach> good morning
<ubuntu-us-de> How do I become listed on the LoCo Team Portal?
<jedijf> ubuntu-us-de: i would start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<jedijf> and if you need more help/guidance/anything stop in #ubuntu-us-pa and holler
<ubuntu-us-de> jedijf: OK
<jedijf> many in there can help - some may even be in delaware
<ubuntu-us-de> jedijf: Thanks for your help!
<jedijf> post to our mailing list - our forums too all info can be found at http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/
<jedijf> de have migrated to us because of proximity - now we can migrate to you!
<ubuntu-us-de> Yay! Thank you so much!
<jedijf> ubuntu-us-de: whereabouts in de are you located?
<ubuntu-us-de> Wilmington
<jedijf> nice - close to us
<jedijf> shoot it on the forums and the list
<jedijf> you're gonna need some help ;)
<ubuntu-us-de> Okay
<jedijf> we've been waiting for you
<ubuntu-us-de> !lococouncil
<ubot2`> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> hi ubuntu-us-de do you need help?
<ubuntu-us-de> Yes, I was wondering how long it usually takes for a LoCo team to appear in the LoCo Team Portal
<ubuntu-us-de> Hi SergioMeneses, are you still there?
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-us-de, yes I am but I dont know the time exactly .
<ubuntu-us-de> SergioMeneses, would you mind approving my LoCo team for membership on Ubuntu Local Community Team?
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-us-de, czajkowski approved you if I'm not wrong
<ubuntu-us-de> SergioMeneses, I think czajkowski approved me for the Approved LoCo Teams team but not the Ubuntu Local Community Teams team.
 * SergioMeneses checking it
<SergioMeneses> I'll send him an email 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-21
<dholbach> good morning
<Duck___> eu queria saber, como adoquiro o Cd do Ubuntu ?
<Duck___> alguém pode me dizer por favor !?
<Duck___> como eu faço para pedir o cd para achegar até aqui ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-22
<dholbach> good morning
<bcurtiswx> so if i broke my LoCo drupal site, who can fix it ?
<bcurtiswx> e-mail rt@ubuntu.com?
<pleia2> bcurtiswx: if it's hosted by canonical, yes
<bcurtiswx> pleia2, yup it's dc.ubuntu-us.org seems the theme I chose redirects to ubuntu.com (LOL)
<bcurtiswx> pleia2, thanks
<pleia2> oops :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-25
<locodir-user> hello
<coolbhavi> hello locodir-user 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-18
<dholbach> good morning
<toddcnb> good morning all
<dholbach> mhall119, daker: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-sa-loco/ is linked from http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<dholbach> looks like the team page does not exist
<daker> dholbach: ok i think it's just a filter issue
<dholbach> shall I file a bug for it?
<daker> dholbach: yes if you want
<dholbach> sure, will do
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-19
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa>  !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<bipul> Hello,
<belkinsa> bipul has a question for you guys.
<bipul> Am i eligible to make a regional loco team ?
<skellat> bipul: Define "regional" in terms of what you are considering please.
<skellat> What area would be included this region?
<sbfox> Hi, is there somebody I can call now about professional services?
<belkinsa> sbfox, please /join #ubuntu that is our support channel.
<skellat> belkinsa: Hang on
<skellat> sbfox: What are you referring to in terms of "professional services"?
<belkinsa> Yeah.
 * belkinsa faceplams
<skellat> sbfox: Is this in terms of support contracts?
<sbfox> :) Im looking for information about onsite engineering support for openstack
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> Hang on a moment
<sbfox> Thanks
<skellat> sbfox: The best thing to do is to fill out this contact form and somebody from Canonical can reach out to you: http://www.ubuntu.com/management/contact-us
<sbfox> Will somebody receive that today?
<sbfox> By receive, I mean respond :)
<skellat> I am not a Canonical employee myself.  I don't have a timeframe I could give you.
<skellat> It is after regular business hours in the US and the UK at the moment so a response today *may* not be immediate
<skellat> sbfox: Does that help you with your query?
<sbfox> Hey Skellat, yes thank you
<bipul> skellat: regional here means state or province.
<skellat> bipul: Right now I'm going to ask you to write-up your request for consideration by LoCo Council.  We have some pending unannounced matters that block me from saying anything definitively.  The e-mail address to write to is loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com and the six of us will review such.
<bipul> skellat: Thank you very much. 
<bipul> Soon you will get my email, Thank you once again. :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-20
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> OMG, guess what I got in the mail today?  The Certificate of Ubuntu Membership!
<genii> Wow, didn't know those even existed
<mhall119> genii: yup: http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/06/14/printed-certificates-for-ubuntu-members/
<genii> Nice!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-21
<dholbach> good morning
<wxl> hey folks can someone tell me where ubuntu-us-or-owner@lists.ubuntu.com points? is it automatic based on launchpad ownership?
<wxl> (it doesn't appear to be)
<belkinsa> wxl, keep in mind what is LoCo team is using for ML.  The lists.ubuntu one could be a old one before your LoCo decided to use the LP one.
<skellat> Ohio is actually an outlier in still using the LP list
<skellat> As to the lists.ubuntu.com list, that one is not based on LP ownership
<wxl> belkinsa: oh duh
 * wxl smacks himself on the head
<skellat> Many, many LoCos use the lists.u.c list.  Ohio is one of the few that doesn't.
<wxl> that's listed as the contact email. i didn't even notice the lists
 * wxl is a dork
<skellat> wxl: It is okay
 * wxl is trying to get everything rounded up for a global jam event
<wxl> btw i've received an autoreply from rt regarding website hosting but so far nothing else. does it take a while to get a response, i.e. is the backlog rather large? i woudln't be surprised if it isn't.
<skellat> wxl: You can try pinging them in #canonical-sysadmin
<wxl> thx as always skellat 
<skellat> No problem.  Anything else I can assist you with at this time?
<wxl> not currently!
<skellat> Excellent.  Good luck.
 * skellat disappears back to the Community Council meeting he was in...
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-22
<AtomicSpark> I had received an email about the ubuntu global jam, but I actually no longer live in the state that I was the contact for and the loco team is... dead and has been. Whats the best thing to do?
<dholbach> good morning
<coolbhavi> hey dholbach 
<coolbhavi> AtomicSpark, which was the loco team?
<coolbhavi> and are there alternate contacts for the team?
<AtomicSpark> Iowa, US
<dholbach> hi coolbhavi
<AtomicSpark> Not really, the actual lead for the team has been gone for awhile too.
<coolbhavi> AtomicSpark, can you send a mail to loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com 
<coolbhavi> so that we can take a look and help the team reboot again
<AtomicSpark> coolbhavi: Sent. Thank you.
<AtomicSpark> It's currently in moderation.
<coolbhavi> ok ll approve
<coolbhavi> thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-23
<keon> is there anyone here to help my linux query?
<sbc> keon, You may have better luck in #ubuntu (as this channel is mostly about LoCo teams), but you can start by asking your question. Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<srbo> #ubuntu-rs.org
<srbo> www.ubuntu-rs.org? Out of service!?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-17
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<Kilos-> hi dholbach MooDoo svij 
<nhaines> Good morning everyone!
<Kilos-> hi nhaines 
<svij> morning all
<dholbach> hi kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-18
<Kilos> Morning everyone
<svij> morning Kilos 
<MooDoo> morning
<Kilos> hi MooDoo :)
<dholbach> nhaines, looks like my forwarded mail to you was rejected
<dholbach> I tried again forwarding in a different way... no dice
<dholbach> I have no idea if there are other mails you don't get - just thought I'd bring it up
<dholbach> it was the mail I sent to ubuntu-community-team list
<wxl> !lococouncil meetin' time
<ubot5> wxl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wxl> !lococouncil | meetin' time
<ubot5> meetin' time: The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, jose, SergioMeneses, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
 * genii makes coffee
<PabloRubianes> hi wxl
<PabloRubianes> do we have agenda?
<toddcnb> the meeting will be at #ubuntu-meeting correct?
<wxl> PabloRubianes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<wxl> yes toddcnb 
<toddcnb> thank you
<PabloRubianes> wxl: Internal Server Error
<wxl> PabloRubianes: tl;dr yes. we have the Re-Verification of azloco
<wxl> and also it works fine here
<PabloRubianes> wxl we need two more for the meeting
<DalekSec> wxl: I'm here!
<wxl> DalekSec: well, that's good. :)
<elacheche_anis> wxl, I just send that email :) 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-19
<Kilos> hi svij nhaines MooDoo and other lurkers
<svij> hi Kilos 
<nhaines> Hi Kilos.  :)
 * svij waves to nhaines
<nhaines> Hi to svij too!  :D
<svij> ;)
<Kilos> :D
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<Kilos> dholbach  morning
<dholbach> hey nhaines, hey Kilos
<svij> hey dholbach 
<dholbach> hey svij
<nhaines> I wrote in my book "just make a directory called ~/bin and throw all your scripts in there!"  My tech reviewer said "~/bin" isn't automatically added to the path.
<nhaines> So now I'm firing up a virtual machine to prove him wrong.  :)
<Kilos> lol
<svij> thats new to me
<nhaines> Okay, the install is kicked off.  So we'll just wait and see!  >:D
<svij> and doesn't work here :P
<nhaines> Well I know I didn't set it up in my book's virtual machine.  :P
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> MooDoo  :)
<MooDoo> Hody Kilos, how are you this fine day?
<Kilos> good ty MooDoo and you?
<MooDoo> Kilos: yes i'm good thanks :) just looking at usb hard drives for my parents.
<Kilos> usb3
<Kilos> nice and fast
<MooDoo> yeah, this is my parents though, don't think their laptop has usb3 on it :D
<MooDoo> mine doesn't either :(
<Kilos> aw
<MooDoo> yeah pmsl just also looking at my launchpad account 2006 it was created
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-20
<Kilos> good morning everyone
<MooDoo> howdy all
<elacheche> https://www.codecademy.com/en/courses/learn-the-command-line/lessons/navigation/exercises/your-first-command
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-21
<Kilos> morning all
<jmash> hello
<jmash> any here?
<wxl> what's up jmash ?
<jmash> yeah
<jmash> brs on?
<wxl> ?
<jmash> any br ?
<wxl> you mean does anyone speak brazillian?
<jmash> yeah
<wxl> perhaps, but not me
<jmash> :(
<jmash> ubuntu = linux?
<wxl> jmash: ubuntu is a linux distribution
<jmash> ok
<jmash> hi
<ahoneybun> that was odd
<ahoneybun> hey wxl
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-22
<Kilos> morning all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-22
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-23
<Kilos> nhaines ping
<Kilos> who knows what timezone nhaines is in now?
<Kilos> morning all
<svij> he's in California
<Kilos> aha ty svij 
<Kilos> i will wait for him to wake up
<Kilos> genii  woooooot
<Kilos> hello
 * Kilos waits for coffee
<Kilos> hehe
 * genii roasts some freshly-picked beans, grinds them with an old-style hand operated grinder, carefully measures the correct amount for a perfect mug of coffee into the french press, adds water which is not quite boiling,steeps it exactly 60 seconds, then operates the press plunger and pours Kilos a mug
 * genii wanders back to work
<Kilos> ty ty ty ty
<genii> :D
<Kilos> :D
<ahoneybun> nhaines: what is up with the ubuntu-pk and ubuntu-bd ownership stuff?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> your on the CC still right?
<mhall119> yup
<ahoneybun> can you go into #ubuntu-pk and -bd
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ok
<nhaines> ahoneybun: I am waiting for documentation of proof of attempts to contact the administration of each of those teams.
<wxl> nhaines: as Kilos said on the tikit, that is within the logs of the LP mailserver as well as the IRC logs.
<ahoneybun> wxl: it's a lot of logs to go though
<wxl> ahoneybun: no kidding, but he didn't keep track of them. grep will take care of it, though. at least among those that have access to said logs (i don't)
<ahoneybun> all irclogs are public
<wxl> not in a grepable format
<ahoneybun> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ahoneybun> well
<ahoneybun> there is txt files there too
<ahoneybun> not just html
<wxl> well you can't grep -R <whatever that guy's nick is> 2016/* | grep "ubuntu-bd"
<wxl> if you want to pull down all the files, i'd be happy to perform the command on them XD
<ahoneybun> I understand but I also understand mhall119's and nhaines's POV about proof
<genii> Just recentlysomeone else was wondering if there was a better way than a recursive wget on irclogs. Someone should digest them into weeks or months or something for separate download
<wxl> it's there, it's just hard for kilos to get to
<wxl> impossible when it comes to the emails
<mhall119> wxl: google-fu can do that
<wxl> mhall119: with the LP mail logs?
<mhall119> oh, mail logs....still might be able to
<wxl> mhall119: assumedly not. they should be private
<mhall119> oh, you're talking about the "contact this person" emails, I thought you were talking about mailinglist emails
<wxl> mhall119: you got it
<ahoneybun> on LP?
<wxl> yep
<ahoneybun> that should be tracked somewhere I would think
<wxl> privately, of course
<mhall119> nhaines: I've recommended that Kilos  make one more attempt to contact the admins
<mhall119> if they still don't respond in a reasonable time, I think that's good enough, do you?
<wxl> please define a reasonable time in this email
<mhall119> since Kilos is going to be unavailable for a while starting next week, I suggest Friday of this week
<wxl> make sure to ask him to cc everyone
<mhall119> wouldn't CC'ing loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com be enough?
<mhall119> in the RT, you can't CC from the launchpad contact form, can you?
<wxl> yes but clearly he didn't do that before :)
<Kilos> how do you do that from LP contact this user
<ahoneybun> just add to the CC list
<mhall119> Kilos: I'm assuming they don't have an email address displayed on their launchpad profile
<Kilos> il look again
<Kilos> ill feedback tomorrow
<mhall119> I just checked, there is no CC field
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/%7Ewxl/+contactuser
<Kilos> but irc logs show that pk was completely dead
<Kilos> hggdh helped fix that'
<mhall119> IRC logs are not sufficient here
<wxl> right so it has to be a normal email
<mhall119> wxl: oh, duh, I'm being stupid
<mhall119> Kilos: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-pk at the bottom are the email addresses for the admins
<mhall119> send it there and CC the loco-council
<Kilos> ok
<mhall119> same for -bd
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> thanks for the help guys
<Kilos> i gotta crash now
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> thank you guys
<Kilos> eih
<Kilos> i will have to first subscribe to those lists
<Kilos> You are not allowed to post to this mailing list, and your message has
<Kilos> been automatically rejected.  If you think that your messages are
<Kilos> being rejected in error, contact the mailing list owner at
<Kilos> ubuntu-pk-owner@lists.ubuntu.com.
<wxl> Kilos: that doesn't exactly seem like much of an attempt to reach out to them, either
<Kilos> i have already chatted to ekushey on irc months ago
<mhall119> Kilos: did you email the list, or bajwa at ubuntu.com, fouadbajwa at gmail.com
<Kilos> the list
<Kilos> from https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-pk
<mhall119> Kilos: send it to those two who are listed in the "Ubuntu-pk list run by .." at the bottom of the mailman page
<mhall119> for -bd it's russell.john at ubuntu.com
<Kilos> oh cool ty
<Kilos> ekushey is russel john
<mhall119> Kilos: np
<mhall119> hopefully that method of contact works better
<Kilos> trying
<Kilos> lol what must i say to make a better attempt at reaching out to them
<mhall119> emailing those addresses (and CC'ing the Loco Council) should be enough
<Kilos> with no message?
<Kilos> whew
<nhaines> mhall119: yes, I think that's just what's needed, thanks.
<Kilos> i had to say something
<Kilos> check the mail please
<mhall119> well, yes with a message
<Kilos> i got an auto reply from pk
<Kilos> Thank you for posting your message to the Ubuntu-Linux Pakistan
<Kilos> mailing list system. Please be rest assured that your message will be
<Kilos> forwarded to the mailing system for approval and distribution to
<Kilos> Ubuntu-Linux Pakistan.
<Kilos> is that good enough
<nhaines> Kilos: you are free to ask them to add new administrators, but you can't do it on behalf of the LoCo Council.
<Kilos> ok but whe n i originally asked for permission to try revive locos wxl said go ahead
<nhaines> Can you just have the conversation with ubuntu-pk admins over email instead of demanding that they meet you every single day in #ubuntu-pk?
<Kilos> thats permissions right
<Kilos> they never answered the last mail
<nhaines> Not to demand specific administrative changes.
<Kilos> and i meant by that im in the channel daily not for them to be there daily
<nhaines> That's not really what you said, though.
<wxl> nhaines: my feeling is that if he took the time to find out what the situation is, then we could act upon that. i should have asked him to include some degree of proof.
<nhaines> wxl: I agree.  But then I need a summary and a couple links.
<Kilos> i have mailed you the feedback from the dead -pk channel nhaines 
<Kilos> that was when there was nearly no one there
<nhaines> Kilos: I know it's hard work.  And it should be: you're asking us to forcibly remove administrators from a team.  On the other hand, obviously administrators who are no longer involved should be removed.
<Kilos> nhaines admins of a dead team?
<wxl> Kilos: and that's what i'm saying. it's a fair and equitable process.
<mhall119> not all teams use IRC, just because IRC isn't active doesn't mean the mailing list admins aren't
<nhaines> mhall119: in this case, my understanding is that PK uses Facebook, but Kilos feels that this is inappropriate and should not be considered because Facebook is proprietary.
<Kilos> i was told personally by the -bd admin that the list is for announcements only
<mhall119> a dead IRC channel might be grounds to take over an IRC channel, but not to take over a mailing list
<wxl> Kilos: i tend to think of bureaucracy/red tape as unnecessary action. i do think that having proof of an attempt to try to reach out to the people that were installed as admins is necessary to respect the contribution they (at least onee) gave
<nhaines> Kilos: on the bright side, once we figure out that ownership *should* be changed, and know whom to give it to, everything happens really quickly.
<wxl> nhaines: don't you think that the LoCo should provide a minimum of services (mailing list, irc), since all of our infrastructure for the LoCo project as a whole suggests as such?
<Kilos> the mailing lists had applicants waiting for approval for 2 years when i started there
<mhall119> anywhere that the community wished to meet and communicate is valid, IMO
<nhaines> wxl: as a starting point, but we shouldn't penalize people for meeting in places that work for them.
<wxl> mhall119: i agree that using Facebook is reasonable. i *DON'T* think that having other forms of contact that don't get used is very reasonable.
<Kilos> mhall119 this all started because a guy applied for ubuntu membership with no support or guidance from bd loco
<Kilos> even on facebook
<mhall119> well forms of contact that don't get used aren't very...useful, regardless of their reasonableness
<Kilos> peeps cant become ubuntu members from facebook
<wxl> nhaines: by not explaining on the mailing list intro or the channel topic or the wiki page that Facebook is the only way the group connects is a bad thing in my mind
<mhall119> Kilos: did he have testimonials from any Ubuntu Members? Those people should have been able to assist
<mhall119> Kilos: sure they can
<Kilos> no one helped
<mhall119> that's not a problem with Facebook then
<mhall119> that's a problem with the team
<Kilos> he came alone with no knowledge or guidance at all
<mhall119> so, again, if he worked with Ubuntu Members, anywhere, they should have helped him
<Kilos> arent we leaders to lead
<mhall119> if he hasn't, then he most likely wasn't ready to apply
<Kilos> the person in question is pavlushka
<mhall119> if the -bd Facebook is very active, but has no Members, then we should be encourating the active ones to apply
<Kilos> they cant apply without using irc
<wxl> *IS* the -bd Facebook active?
<mhall119> is the Facebook group public, so the membership board can see the activity?
<Kilos> over 400 mebers
<wxl> nevermind membership
<wxl> is it active?
<mhall119> how much activity?
<Kilos> i dont use facebook
<mhall119> ahoneybun: can people apply for Membership via email only, and not being on IRC?
<Kilos> lol and i hate emailing all the time too
<wxl> mhall119: theoretically that's possible but i don't think there's been too much precedent for that.
<Kilos> they also need to make wiki pages
<mhall119> wxl: if that's the case, we can change that
<mhall119> Kilos: yes, that is still a requirement (and a problem, given the wiki's lockdown)
<wxl> mhall119: i certainly havent' dealt with a situation like that. i think we've done votes by email before, but we don't expressly make that an option. we don't do that for the LC either
<mhall119> we can ask the membership boards if we can come up with an alternative to the wiki
<nhaines> I mean, Etherpad might work in a pinch.
<wxl> mhall119: and if what i get from you is "we should be available to all different forms of contact" then no loco should be *EXCLUSIVELY* facebook
<mhall119> and IRC too, if those are proving to be a barrier
<wxl> nhaines: etherpad requires membership, though. which could be a problem
<mhall119> wxl: why not?
<wxl> one thing that should be assumed is that ALL members and groups should use launchpad
<mhall119> wxl: etherpad only requires ~ubuntu-etherpad membership, which we can freely grant now that the wiki isn't using it
<wxl> and yet in this case, as i understand it, people couldn't even join the loco
<wxl> mhall119: oh it is totally open now?
<mhall119> popey: ^^ the wiki isn't using ~ubuntu-etherpad anymore is it?
<pleia2> it's not
<mhall119> pleia2: thanks
<mhall119> so etherpad would be an alterative tothe wiki for membership applications
<pleia2> wiki is ~ubuntu-wiki-editors
<Kilos> right people were waiting for over 2 years for lp approval
<mhall119> LP approval?
<wxl> and that right there is a fundamental problem
<Kilos> thats already proof that a loco is dead
<mhall119> no...it's not
<wxl> well i think maintainence of the lp group is pretty essential
<Kilos> conventional loco that is
<nhaines> It's a problem to fix, but LP teams are useful for translations and that's kind of it, as far as LoCos go.
<mhall119> most locos don't use LP membership very much
<wxl> huh
<wxl> so maybe we should stop requiring people to use lp to be a member?
<nhaines> An Ubuntu member?
<wxl> well if it's not important for locos i'm not sure why it's important to be an lp member
<wxl> s/lp/ubuntu/
<nhaines> Because that's how Ubuntu membership is *tracked*.
<wxl> i would argue lp membership is how membership is tracked as well
<wxl> argh
<wxl> loco membership
<nhaines> I am on record as considering LP completely useless for the California LoCo outside of logo hosting and the sole reason we are using it for anything is because the LoCo Council said if we didn't we'd be dissolved.
<ahoneybun> opps
<nhaines> We use it for leadership votes, too, but my opinion on that is also public record.
<ahoneybun> mhall119: we do our meetings on IRC but they can send it on email
<ahoneybun> appling I mean
<mhall119> my stance is that we shouldn't put requirements on teams unless there's an adequate reason for it being required
<wxl> isn't the LoCo Team how we keep track of who's verified and who's not?
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<mhall119> teams are verified, not people, and the team can be verified without having all of it's members on LP
<wxl> huh
<nhaines> Yes, but the list of individuals in the team don't serve California much purpose.
<wxl> ok, so what i'm hearing is:
<wxl> LP is only valuable for the LoCo Team, not the team members
<ahoneybun> mhall119: you can put yourself on our of our Board pages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<wxl> there's no expectation that any LoCo Team would actually accept members
<ahoneybun> or send a email with links to LP and Wiki pages
<wxl> there's no expectation of any amount of services or communication methods that a LoCo Team should provide
<wxl> correct?
<nhaines> I think that's a little reductionist.
<wxl> is it?
<nhaines> The purpose of a LoCo team is to gather Ubuntu enthusiasts who are interested in active promotion of Ubuntu.
<wxl> and from what i'm hearing there's no expectation as to how exactly that's done, right?
<nhaines> Based on those members, they'll focus on marketing, design, translations, coding, events, support, etc.
<wxl> just that it does get done.
<ahoneybun> in a similar area
<ahoneybun> let users know there are others in that area
<nhaines> But while I would want a new team to start off with Launchpad, an IRC channel, and a mailing list, I wouldn't punish them if they all ended up in Slack, for example, if there were a way for that activity to be recorded.
<wxl> so first of, nhaines, to be clear, i'm not trying to be inflammatory
<ahoneybun> but what about facebook?
<nhaines> I think the ends justify the means.
<wxl> or argumentative
<nhaines> wxl: good!  me either.
<wxl> nhaines: great. so let's work together to hash out what reasonable expectations are. right now they're either ill defined or not consistent with what it sounds like the coucnil would accept
<wxl> so the way i hear it:
<wxl> 1. every team should start of with LP, IRC, ML. right?
<nhaines> Right.
<wxl> 2. every method of communication is possible as long as it's capable of being recorded? publicly?
<wxl> only for LC/CC?
<ahoneybun> there is a slack <-> irc bot so it is possible to record
<wxl> i would think it would need to be public. i.e. you shouldn't need an account to see it. but maybe that's not appropriate
<wxl> i would also add that:
<wxl> 3. every method of communication of interaction is maintained. if it becomes deprecated, that should be clear.
<wxl> and perhaps that:
<wxl> 4. some web resource is a requirement, whether a wiki page, a web site, an etherpad, whatever, to list all the resources available.
<nhaines> That sounds like pretty reasonable guidelines to me.
<wxl> perhaps we should submit this to review by the LC/CC and if all is well, implement it on the wiki?
<mhall119> wxl: I would say public is more importable than recorded
<wxl> mhall119: that's consistent with my feelings
<nhaines> wxl: yup, I'd like to get more eyes on it.
<wxl> ok i'll get on it right now
<wxl> thanks for the feedback mhall119 nhaines :)
<wxl> ahoneybun too XD
<ahoneybun> I was about to +1
<nhaines> It's important to take things on a case-by-case basis when needed, or else we could just replace the LCC with a shell script.  :)
<wxl> that's why i think it's good ot have guidelines
<wxl> they're not rules, of course
<wxl> but if we don't have good guidelines it can lead to outcomes like what we're dealing with now
<Kilos> correct
<ahoneybun> guidelines to handle dieing LoCos and rebuilding them
<Kilos> and no single person should have ownership 
<wxl> THAT would be good too ahoneybun 
<nhaines> There's no reason a single person shouldn't have ownership.
<ahoneybun> also how to handle ownership
<ahoneybun> nhaines: that I disagree with
<Kilos> then you will end up like pk
<ahoneybun> I split my lead with others like mhall119
<wxl> ahoneybun: of course not all teams may have that luxury
<ahoneybun> at least 3 people have access to most things
<nhaines> ahoneybun: there's no reason you shoudln't.
<Kilos> where ownership gave rights to one person to control everyone else
<wxl> *IF* there are good guidelines on how to handle ownership and how to judge the state of a loco and if the case is the loco is dead or dying, how to rebuild it and transfer ownership, then we should be good
<nhaines> But a lot of teams start very, very small, and bureaucracy kills.
<ahoneybun> of course wxl but we need a way to take it back if that ONE person goes missing in -pk case
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ha! like I'm doing any leading in the florida team these days
<ahoneybun> mhall119: but if I go AWOL or something I know you, Chris or Keith can do something about it
<wxl> of course as we open ourselves up to other means of communications, we restrict our ability to get control of those mediums and transfer ownership
<nhaines> ahoneybun: I would probably argue about the definition of "we".
<ahoneybun> the LC or CC
<nhaines> But there *is* a way to transfer ownership.  And here we are.
<ahoneybun> try as I'm not in either
<ahoneybun> *true as
<wxl> nhaines: well, not with facebook or slack.
<mhall119> this is true, but not reason enough to not allow or accept them
<ahoneybun> wxl and I saw what happens with facebook
<mhall119> IMO
 * ahoneybun wants to be on the LC one day
<ahoneybun> so this is good exp
<nhaines> wxl: or Twitter, or Google+, or whatever other social media out there I also don't use.  Instagram?
<wxl> nhaines: right. what mhall119 said.
<ahoneybun> Instagram is not  possible 
<mhall119> presumably Canonical could use the trademark to gain and transfer ownership if it came to it
<ahoneybun> RT would handle it
<ahoneybun> or could I mean
<ahoneybun> nhaines: would it be a good idea to maybe try 3times to reach the owner, wait maybe 2-3weeks or so?
<ahoneybun> before taking ownership back?
<nhaines> Well, I'd have been happier if I had dates of attempted contact and contents of the message.
<ahoneybun> yea add that as a requirement
<Kilos> right guys i need to sleep now, midnight here. keep well all of you and thank you for the help. i will feedback on whether i got replies on friday
<nhaines> They've been contacted before.  I'd give them maybe two weeks to respond and start a dialogue.
<ahoneybun> or highly encourged
<ahoneybun> night Kilos
<nhaines> Kilos: I know it's a lot of work, and thank you for taking it on for others.  We may have refined your approach, but I really do appreciate your intentions.  :)
<ahoneybun> same, good work Kilos
<Kilos> thanks nhaines 
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> in future ill try keep record of everything
<ahoneybun> that would be great
<Kilos> but in the case of bd im sure you will find in the logs where he says he is too busy for loco work or ubuntu work
<Kilos> have a good day guys
<wxl> and done
<wxl> thanks ya'l
<ahoneybun> wxl: sent a email or something?
<wxl> ahoneybun: yeah to LC/CC for more input
<ahoneybun> did you make a summary of all this or something?
<wxl> more or less yes
<wxl> you got the content of that message already :)
<ahoneybun> I did?
 * ahoneybun was watching a movie
<wxl> yeah it's essentially a summary
<ahoneybun> I'd like to add it to a etherpad or something for live edit
<Kilos> oh sorry i sent last mail from my wrong email address ms.kilos
<ahoneybun> right since I was in the room
<ahoneybun> wxl: can you add it to a etherpad or something for live edit
<wxl> um
<wxl> basically it's those 4 points above
<wxl> i'm not sure i really changed them v  ery much
<wxl> 1. every team starts with the basics, but are not required to have them
<ahoneybun> oh not the revive loco and such stuff?
<wxl> 2. every communication method is possible, as long as it is public
<wxl> 3. every communication should be maintained or else it should be clearly communicated as deprecated
<ahoneybun> I think we should add the number of contact that must be tried, timeframe to hear back and keep logs
<wxl> 4. a web resource of some kind to track communication methods is a requirement
<wxl> ahoneybun: yeah i added a request for input on that subject but nothing more than that.
<ahoneybun> ok cool
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-24
<Kilos> o/
<ruka> boa tarde
<Researcher> brb
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-25
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-27
<Karan> hi frd
<Karan> i want to order free ubuntu DVD
<Kilos> you can download the iso from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop Karan 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-28
<tarvid_> any suggestions for lighting a fire under virginia?
<tsimonq2> tarvid_: you mean the Local Community Team?
<tarvid_> yes
<tsimonq2> tarvid_: have you looked over this page yet? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirginiaTeam
<tarvid_> that is me on the list
<tsimonq2> tarvid_: try sending an email to the team mailing list
<tarvid_> I'll do that. It should be ubuntu-us-va
<tarvid_> Thanks
<tsimonq2> tarvid_: no problem, let us know how it goes :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-08-21
<DanRando13> Bonjour, je suis sur 16.04 car la mise à jour vers la version 17 s'est mal terminée ... je n'avais plus de barre des tâches sur mon écran. Revenu à l'ancienne version, la commande des logiciels Ubuntu de la barre des tâches (le sac orange avec un A) ne veut plus se lancer. Quelqu'un a une idée ? merci
<elacheche> DanRando13: T'es dans la mauvaise chaine.. Essaie de poser ta question dans #ubuntu-fr
<elacheche> DanRando13:  T'es dans la mauvaise chaine.. Essaie de poser ta question dans #ubuntu-fr
